# Best pay-monthly SIM deals?



## Heyo (Feb 3, 2018)

Right now I pay £20 a month for 20GB of data and unlimited voice and text.

I'm looking to replicate this plan when I move to Portugal. 

Ideally, I'd like at least 20GB of data a month with unlimited text and voice.

Is this possible in Portugal? What would an average plan with this amount cost in Portugal?

And who are the major mobile phone companies in Portugal (so I can check out their websites)? Is one better than the other?

Thanks!


----------



## rajtar (Feb 7, 2018)

I am afraid that this kind of deal does not exist in Portugal. I have a MEO with 3gb data i think unlimited text and call for 9.99 a month, this is a pay as you go. I am not sure about contracts. I looks like all of the networks have very similar deals and MEO has the best coverage, i was told.As to networks there is MEO, NOS, Vodafone and i believe a couple more but those are the main ones.


----------

